# Initial Impressions: Two cheapo Chinese frames.



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

I ordered these guys on Halloween, and they arrived today. 








First, a simple feihu. 















It holds well, despite being a little small. I like the clean sight picture that the rubber wrapping around the tips creates. It shoots just fine, I was able to hit my ~1.5" spinner without much problem from the 21' max range I get in my basement. I will probably put some longer bands on it and try it semibutterfly. The POI is really high with a corner of the mouth anchor, so I was having to hold well under the target.

I also got a cheap plastic ergo with spring clips, mainly because I wanted to try out the clips and see how hard it would be to make my own version.















It is cheaply molded plastic of some sort, with a matte coating that scrapes pretty easily. It seems strong enough for any reasonable bandset, and the clips hold firmly. It is a bit small for my hand,so the finger indexing on the handle doesn't fit quite right, but I don't really notice it when shooting. I like the sights a lot more than I thought I would. I cut off the little crosshair part and am just using the fiber optics. 








It shoots like any other slingshot, but the sights allow me aim dead on when I would've had to hold under without them. This makes it a lot easier to get elevation right. Again, I was able to hit my little spinner pretty easily.

They are both servicable shooters, but aren't particularly nice. I would recommend them if you are looking for something that works, isn't pretty, but that you don't have to worry about beating up.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice frames. You might find yourself enjoying them more than you would think. With these smallish frames I usually anchor with my thumb knuckle on the little flap that covers the ear canal (tragus). For long distance shooting the ear lobe works fine.

I ordered a black Feihu frame like the white that you have. The price sure is sweet.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I have the black frame. I never installed the sights. It is very comfortable to hold.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Thanks for the review. I've been looking for some cheap frames to toy with, and these look promising.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

stevekt said:


> I have the black frame. I never installed the sights. It is very comfortable to hold.


I was able to shoot it outside at longer distance yesterday, and I wasn't impressed with the sights. They stick out a little too far, so they don't really line up with the bands well. They still help a lot with elevation, but they actually obscure the target. I will probably take them off, or make my own that actually line up with the bands. I like the theory, but the execution is sub-par on this frame.



MikeyLikesIt said:


> Thanks for the review. I've been looking for some cheap frames to toy with, and these look promising.


No problem! As long as you are willing to wait a month, they are a good cheap option.

These are the exact ones I got.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Slingshot-Catapult-Hunting-Powerful-with-flat-Rubber-Band-Outdoor-Pocket-Shooting-Game-Resin-SlingShots/32847879948.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4d45gAOo

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Slingshot-Hunting-Resin-Catapult-with-Flat-Rubber-Band-Black-slingshots-Outdoor-Shooting-G/32866454122.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4d45gAOo


----------

